# Goose decoys for sale



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

We are selling 
3 dozen ghg lessers they are all feeders accept half dozen of the painted actives
1-1/2 dozen flocked 
1-1/2 dozen painted
1/2 dozen ghg honkers on real foot bases all feeders
9 g&h floaters
All decoys come with bags and full bodies come with stakes and bases we are asking $230 a dozen or best offer for full bodies and $150 for floaters


----------

